# Texas mead competition 2012



## hobbyiswine (Jul 19, 2012)

Texas mead association "mead fest" amateur competition info can be found here http://www.texasmead.org/mead-fest.aspx

Rules can be found here
http://www.texasmead.org/rules.aspx

Amateur wine makers only and mead entries only in 6 categories.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Sep 16, 2012)

Apparently this competition is cancelled. First year for the mead fest and seems interest in the competition was not enough to get it going.


----------

